# Opportunity to make some money for whoever is interested.



## Sachphotography (Jul 17, 2009)

I have an opportunity to make some money for whoever is interested.I need content writers for my various projects and am willing to pay for it. Please email if you are interested. Thanks guys.
Daniel


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 18, 2009)

ANd just in case anybody is thinking this is some sort of scam it is not. It is nothing more than me purchasing articles and writing from you. I use PayPal as it is quick and easy.
I pay either per article or on a commissioned basis. Anywho. Let me know if you are interested. 

Daniel


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW. Not a single hit. Trying to help here people.


----------



## bitteraspects (Jul 19, 2009)

maybe it would help if you actually explained what you're talking about. lol.
"content" can be anything. are you writing a children s book? blender operation manual? DIY camping shower build?


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 19, 2009)

Im looking for people to write about photography. Articles, Tips, Information, Reviews.

Hope that helps.

Dan


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 23, 2009)

Hmm.. well this offer is now closed. Thank you to the people who signed up to help.


----------

